# PATA marvell 88SE6101: dvdrw recognized but no device SOLVED

## DawgG

i use an intel-965 mobo with an add-on marvell 88SE6101 pata-chip. it's supposed to be supported, but using 2.6.21 and .23 no devices are created and the dvdrw connected to it remains unusable. (cdrecord CAN use it, but users have to use k3b which can't, and reading is impossible). bios-settings are IDE: native and SATA: ahci.

```
lspci: 02:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b1)
```

```
wsadmin@(none) ~ $ cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'SAMSUNG HD080HJ ' 'ZH10' Disk

        [SNIP]

scsibus6:

        6,0,0   600) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-H12N ' 'UL01' Removable CD-ROM

        [SNIP]
```

as expected i can burn a cd with cdrecord; but in k3b i found no way to add params to cdrecord.

i get this booting w/out any related params with all kernels:

```
wsadmin@(none) ~ $ dmesg | grep -i dvd

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12N  UL01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
```

and an aditional line when booting 2.6.23 with all-generic-ide

```
wsadmin@(none) ~ $ dmesg | grep -i dvd

ata7.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12N, UL01, max UDMA/66

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12N  UL01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
```

the sg-devices always show up:

```
wsadmin@(none) ~ $ ls /dev/sg*

/dev/sg0  /dev/sg1
```

i also tried using MAKEDEV, but nothing changed.

pls help me make the device alvailable to ALL users and k3b using a "normal" device like hda or sr0.

----------

## cyrillic

 *DawgG wrote:*   

> pls help me make the device alvailable to ALL users and k3b using a "normal" device like hda or sr0.

 

You need to load the "sr_mod" module (SCSI cdrom support), and then you will have /dev/sr0.

----------

## DawgG

 *Quote:*   

> You need to load the "sr_mod" module 

 

THX a lot! that did the trick.  :D

----------

